# baitcasting reel opinion needed



## jetmech (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a co workier selling 7 baitcasting reels. all are 5 years old paid around 100 bucks each for them. 3 are abu garcia with the magnetic brake and the other are shimano and some other brand, with the knobs. I want to buy 1 which do you prefer for a beginner baitcaster. Thanks


----------



## Brine (Jan 11, 2013)

Models would help me on which I'd suggest. If he's selling them for 1/2 price or less, I'd say any of them, but having the magnetic brake adjustment would be a plus for me.


----------



## jetmech (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah they are 1/2 price and never been on a pole. We looked them up a few weeks ago but i forget the model numbers.


----------



## fish devil (Jan 12, 2013)

:twisted: You need to find out which is the best quality reel. Since you are a beginner the better reel will make learning easier, Good Luck.


----------



## jetmech (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok. I have the reels at home. Here are the model numbers. I think they are all from 2004. One is a pinnacle PK10. Two are shimmano citica. CI200. And four are abu garcia 5600D5. Let me know what they are worth. They have never been on a pole. And what would be good for a beginer baitcaster. Thanks


----------



## nick4203 (Jan 19, 2013)

what kind of fishing you doing


----------



## jetmech (Jan 19, 2013)

just pan fish up thru bass


----------



## chrispy186 (Jan 20, 2013)

I would definitely go with the Citica. Those older Shimano reels are tough to beat. I still have a couple that work better than some of the newer reels I have bought.


----------



## fish devil (Jan 20, 2013)

chrispy186 said:


> I would definitely go with the Citica. Those older Shimano reels are tough to beat. I still have a couple that work better than some of the newer reels I have bought.



:twisted: Right on!!!! One of the best "bang for the buck" reels on the market.


----------



## jetmech (Jan 20, 2013)

Cool, what would you pay for a new never on the pole citica from 2004. would you give 50 bucks or are they worth less. thanks.. After having them here i like the shimano too.


----------



## chrispy186 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah they are definitely worth it, I would buy both if I were you.


----------



## jetmech (Jan 21, 2013)

cool thanks yeah I want one and my other co worker wants the other shimano


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jan 21, 2013)

yeah thats a good deal. the new ones are actually not as good as the older ones. I have 4 older ones from mid 2006-2010 and they are a great reel for anyone. good fishing you will love them once you get a little practice


----------



## jetmech (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds good, I told him today i would give 40 for the shimano and he said ok. Thanks for your help.


----------

